# error trying to install wxgtk28-common



## grimx (Mar 29, 2010)

i get this error when tring to install wxgtk28-common from ports:

```
gmake[4]: *** [libgstcontroller_0.10_la-gstinterpolation.lo] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer/work/gstreamer-0.10.20/libs/gst/controller'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer/work/gstreamer-0.10.20/libs/gst'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer/work/gstreamer-0.10.20/libs'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer/work/gstreamer-0.10.20'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/wxgtk28-common.
```


----------



## grimx (Mar 29, 2010)

when i try (pkg_add -r -v wxgtk28-common)
i get this:

```
scheme:   [ftp]
user:     []
password: []
host:     [ftp.freebsd.org]
port:     [0]
document: [/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/Latest/wxgtk28-common.tbz]
---> ftp.freebsd.org:21
looking up ftp.freebsd.org
connecting to ftp.freebsd.org:21
<<< 220 ftp.beastie.tdk.net FTP server (Version 6.00LS) ready.
>>> USER anonymous
<<< 331 Guest login ok, send your email address as password.
>>> PASS grimx@.domain.actdsltmp
<<< 230 Guest login ok, access restrictions apply.
>>> PWD
<<< 257 "/" is current directory.
>>> CWD pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/Latest
<<< 550 pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/Latest: No such file or directory.
>>> CWD pub
<<< 250 CWD command successful.
>>> CWD FreeBSD
<<< 250 CWD command successful.
>>> CWD ports
<<< 250 CWD command successful.
>>> CWD i386
<<< 250 CWD command successful.
>>> CWD packages-7.1-release
<<< 550 packages-7.1-release: No such file or directory.
Error: FTP Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/Latest/wxgtk28-common.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/Latest/wxgtk28-common.tbz' by URL
pkg_add: 1 package addition(s) failed
```


----------



## BuSerD (Mar 29, 2010)

grimx said:
			
		

> when i try (pkg_add -r -v wxgtk28-common)
> i get this:
> 
> ```
> ...



You get that because 7.1 has been moved to the archives so it's not really applicable to grimx;

ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/


grimx: Try to build gstreamer directly or install it via pkg_add because that is the problem port not wxgtk28-common. Working on gstreamer directly may yeild more information about its problem.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 29, 2010)

Upgrade to 7.3 and try again.


----------

